
Show HN: Lagukan, a highly personalized music service - jacobobryant
https://lagukan.com/
======
jacobobryant
If anyone's interested in some technical details:

\- The algorithm is kind of like collaborative filtering, but it filters over
previous listening sessions of the same user rather than different users.

\- Backend is written with Clojure on Datomic cloud ions. Having Datalog
queries for one thing was a huge help. Not sure if the performance
characteristics of Datomic will make it work for this use case in the long
term, but I'm planning to stick with it until I have to move.

Sorry the installation procedure is a little janky. I was going to polish it
but decided it would be a better use of time to move immediately into
developing mobile apps instead since those will reach a wider audience. Let me
know if you run into any install issues though.

I've been using this for ~1.5 weeks now and it's been really nice. I hope
someone else finds it useful.

